# American Dream diminished, global prosperity index suggests



## John_Galt

Well it is now Thurssay after the election, and amazingly America has voted to keep the downward trend in place. This is hard for many Americans, myself included, who wanted to move toward propserity. Unforunitly we are following the European model that is already bankrupt, rather that embrace the traits that made America great in the first place. 

Looks like I will be relocating sooner than I thought.


----------



## Guest

America great? When?


----------



## ortho55

I am back from Las Vegas. I live in Canada. My daughter lives in the US. Very simply put. If you are on the right side of the fence , you are really doing well in the US. If you are on the wrong side, you will suffer. this country is the land of opportunity with everything that it implies. 
The article is very biased and not very informative. The US is still a great immigrant magnet for its opportunities. No pity for loser though.


----------



## Guest

"It's called the American Dream because you have to be asleep to believe it!"


----------



## Guest

"The US is still a great immigrant magnet for its opportunities." 

Think that might have something to do with it? No nation can survive a million wealth siphoners every year.


----------

